# [solved] speicherleck/bug in kio_trash?

## Christian99

Hi, ich hab in letzter Zeit ein Problem mit kio_trash:

Wenn ich dolphin verwende, kommt es manchmal vor, dass mein System immer langsamer wird, und schließlich die maus sich kaum noch bewegen lässt. Ich vermute dass kommt von 4 kio_trash prozessen, von denen jeder über 500MB speicher verbraucht, und die deswegen (vermutlich) lustig im swap rumwerkeln. Die beste Methode die ich bisher efunden habe ist abschießen der prozesse.

Kennt ddas Phänomen jemand, und weiß was man da tun kann dass das nicht mehr passiert?

Wäre es möglich, irgendwo einzustellen, dass der Prozess kio_trash automatisch nice 10 oder so bekommt? würde das überhaupt helfen?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Christian99

schient als ob ein unterschied zwischen ~/.local/share/Trash/info und ~/.local/share/Trash/files das Problem verursacht hat: nach löschen überzähliger info files hab ich jetzt erst mal keine probleme mehr

----------

